
Scam Key Requests on Steam: Who Hides Behind Fake Emails - comrad_gremlin
http://vladimirslav.com/2018/08/scam-key-requests-on-steam-who-hides-behind-fake-emails/
======
comrad_gremlin
After about a year of sending emails to steam key scammers, I was able to get
some interesting replies and summarize them. Not sure if this is going to be
useful to someone, but it was curious investigation with fascinating insights
on how people think when they try to scam you out of your game.

